# Best rack for a Chevy Avalanche



## Tdub80 (Sep 3, 2010)

I was thinking about one the Beddy Jo from Yakima but didn't know if there is something better for my application in your guys opinion?


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

i would suggest the thule 822xt bedrider over the beddy jo.

it can be mounted closer to the front of the cab, and since the bed isn't gigantic on the avalanche, so you'll want all the length you can get.
plus you can mount the bedrider up high, or down low.


----------



## Tdub80 (Sep 3, 2010)

How would those ends work on my application? The Avalanche doesn't have the edge of a bed like a regular truck.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

the bedrider has an "L" shaped bracket that can rest on any 90 degree feature in the bed....somewhere halfway up or down that bed, i'll bet you'll find something....looking at some photos of the avalanche bed, up at the front there appears to be a small ledge.


----------



## WingNutt (Jan 31, 2008)

I have a few options for you. I like to keep my bed available for storage so I either use my Kuat NV bike rack or I also have a Yakima roof rack for times I may need to carry more bikes or tow. The Kuat NV has a 2 bike add on to carry a total of 4 bikes.

For the Yakima you would use 
2-48" round cross bars (I cut mine down to not interfere with the side bins or the sail panels), 
4-Q towers, 
4-Q30 clips (these go on the towers and clip around the outside edge of each panel)
Yakima locks for the towers and any racks you choose to use
I currently have 2 Yakima Boa racks on the cross bars now. The nice part about that is you don't have a long tray connecting the front and rear panels (you can see the difference in the pics) This way you can remove each panel without disassembling the rack. The down side is if you have anything other than standard 9mm dropouts (15mm,20mm,lefty....) you need another adapter for each bike. So I usually use my Kuat NV.


----------



## Tdub80 (Sep 3, 2010)

That is very cool! So, you basically just made it out of various Yakima parts? What does it cost to build? Also how are those mounts fastened to the bed covers on the truck?


----------



## WingNutt (Jan 31, 2008)

Tdub80 said:


> That is very cool! So, you basically just made it out of various Yakima parts? What does it cost to build? Also how are those mounts fastened to the bed covers on the truck?


Well not really various parts. When you buy a roof rack for a car you have your choice of stands, round or square bars, and the clips that hold the stands down, and then of course what ever type of tray you want or need for your application. You of course would also want to buy locks that are specific for the Yakima parts. The clips are vehicle specific, but somebody figured out which clips to use for the Avalache tonno. (chevy avalanche fan club website ... www.chevyavalanchefanclub.com....just another forum like this one) I have also seen this done with Thule racks but don't know the part numbers off hand. Cost new can easily be over $500. I got the stands/bars and the 2 racks you see in the pics for a good deal off a friend for $100, got the right clips off bay for $10, and the 20mm adapter you see for way too much-$70 at the bike shop, I was in a hurry at the time. Ebay graced me with 2 new BOA racks for the bars (the ones you see in the pics holding the mtn bike) $20. Like I said I like the BOA stands best cause it lets the front and rear covers be independent and you never have to take apart the rack to take off a cover.


----------



## Tdub80 (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow that is a good deal. I ended up buying a Beddy Jo here locally tonight for $50. It's just temporary because we are heading to Traverse City for our wedding anniversary and I needed something soon. I will likely try to find what I need to build one like you did. I really like that. Keeping the bed cover sections independent is a good idea as well.


----------



## WingNutt (Jan 31, 2008)

It works well and if you want to put a basket (luggage rack) on there that is also an option to carry more things. I also have a snowboard mount for it as well (came with the rack when I got it from my friend). Remember the bikes are back there as they are still prone to hitting the garage...LOL depending on how high yours is. I usually use my hitch rack though (Kuat NV).


----------



## Tdub80 (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm assuming this is from first hand experience? lol


----------



## WingNutt (Jan 31, 2008)

No but there is at least one person on chevyavalachefanclub.com that has done it.


----------



## 550GTS (Oct 1, 2009)

I have a home made version of the Thule Bed Rider pretty much. I just cut a 2x4 to the length to fit my bed and bolted two fork mounts to it. I sprayed the ends with plasti-dip but its coming off, I need to put something else over it just to keep from scratching the bed even more than it already is, lol. It sits high enough that I still have room under the 2x4 to fit other stuff.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

I used a bolt down fork mount that I mounted to the front panel. Drilled to holes, used some wide washer on the underside to distribute the load. Cost $20.00 for 1 bike.


----------



## jklem60 (Mar 2, 2013)

That is great design for the wingnut bike rack...how did you get clips to side of truck
and under the panels?...can you show a picture of this? thanks


----------



## WickedLite (Nov 15, 2010)

I have done what sounds the same as sxr-racer. I had a 5 bike set up but really wasn't carpooling with that many friends so I cleaned it up to just 3 bikes.

It's very easy to put bikes on outside but you have to climb up for the center bike. I am working on a tire mount now.

So I have 3 fork mounts on front panel. Rear panel, I cut some L-bar down to 3" long pieces. I rounded them down to look like a smooth fin and bolted them down with a pull tight strap underneath. Use washers underneath to displace bolt head pressure.

I do 140kph with no worries.


----------

